# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Firc - Forced Imagination Reality Check (better Name Than Last One!)

## TeaSea

OK. I have tried and tested this and it has worked 7 times and I tried 7 nights. I had 2 on one night and the third night I had a vivid dream but not lucid.

But ANYWAY, you have to have one of those imaginations like is in some of those cheesy books where peoples imagination is so good they can make hings happen. Well your imagination must be pretty good. And visualisation.
Firstly, I am using an EXAMPLE of a car, but it can be literally anything. You see a car on the road, and you shouldn&#39;t be able to see the car behind it. It musn&#39;t be moving, except quite slowly. You tell yourself that the one you cannot see will have wings, or other such impossibilities. You visualise it with wings(or w/e) and then when it comes past you should believe it has wings.

Hopefully you will get into a habit of seeing a car and immediately thinking of this tech, and this will hopefully reflect into your dreams. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BUT<<<<<<<<<<<<< in your dreams if you want it enough and visualise it (if you can in dreams&#33;?&#33 :wink2:  then the next car will indeed have wings&#33;&#33;&#33;


IF YOU TRY IT PLEASE GIVE ME 2 THINGS IN YOUR REPLY&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
1. Constructive comments (lol I sound like my teach)

BUT MOSTLY:
 A decent name for the tech.

Good luck&#33;

----------


## dodobird

I&#39;m not sure I understand. How is this a reality check?

----------


## TeaSea

> I&#39;m not sure I understand. How is this a reality check?
> [/b]



Sorry, that is my fault entirely&#33;
Basically you see the car, then you imagine the car behind it to be with wings or whatever, then when it goes past into your vision, you do an RC &#39;on the car&#39; because if it has wings it is not real. It&#39;s sorta an RC but not quite. And yes, I see what you mean.

----------


## lupo7

Ok I can understand how this can be a way to RC.
But how can this induce a LD. 
Why is it so different from any other RC?
If you are in the habit of RCing regulary does it matter what kind of RC you use? What difference would it make if I remember in my dream the nose RC instaid of this?

Maybe I m missing something.

----------


## TeaSea

> Ok I can understand how this can be a way to RC.
> But how can this induce a LD. 
> Why is it so different from any other RC?
> If you are in the habit of RCing regulary does it matter what kind of RC you use? What difference would it make if I remember in my dream the nose RC instaid of this?
> 
> Maybe I m missing something.
> [/b]



Well it is more of a way to REMEMBER to do RC&#39;s because I see cars in RL everyday and in 95%  ::shock::   of my dreams.

But it has helped me RC because in school I find it hard to remember. And it is slightly different from RCs because you really visualise the car with wings and think hard about it because in dreams if you shove your finer thru your hand then you are sort of wanting it to go through, but with this you really want it. 

Hope i helped.

----------


## dodobird

You mean the technique is imaganing strange things happening, and seeing that they don&#39;t actualy happen means you are not dreaming, or seeing that they do happen means that you ARE dreaming?

I think I like this idea. It&#39;s logical and can add a lot of fun to doing RC. As for a name, it&#39;s actualy a type of RC, while the induction is a DILD, so you can call it visualisation RC, or imagination RC.

----------


## ShYne123

Sounds like a pretty good RC.
Try and will a stationary object to move, if its a dream maybe it will.
Belive it will...I think thats the point basicily?

Just another RC thats a little harder to do then other ones, but hey, could be great.

----------


## lupo7

> Well it is more of a way to REMEMBER to do RC&#39;s because I see cars in RL everyday and in 95%   of my dreams.
> 
> But it has helped me RC because in school I find it hard to remember. And it is slightly different from RCs because you really visualise the car with wings and think hard about it because in dreams if you shove your finer thru your hand then you are sort of wanting it to go through, but with this you really want it. 
> 
> Hope i helped.
> [/b]




I see it&#39;s like an RC compined with a dreamsign, so you can easilly remember RCing. Cool idea.

----------


## TeaSea

> You mean the technique is imaganing strange things happening, and seeing that they don&#39;t actualy happen means you are not dreaming, or seeing that they do happen means that you ARE dreaming?
> 
> I think I like this idea. It&#39;s logical and can add a lot of fun to doing RC. As for a name, it&#39;s actualy a type of RC, while the induction is a DILD, so you can call it visualisation RC, or imagination RC.
> [/b]



Thnks for your comments and I will change the title accordingly   :smiley:

----------


## SKA

Actually that&#39;s quite a good idea.

This might be a type of Reality Check that I&#39;m not as likely to forget as the other, simple ones. Imagination and fantasy have always been a great interrest of mine. I&#39;m basically always imagining alot of stuff around me. Situations, Visualisations, Creative concepts..etc

So I might give this a Try. I see how this could work. Cuz in Dreams when you visualise something, imagine something it actually goes and happens for real. To see if you can actually successfully influence the world around you with your Imagination and thoughts you immediately know you must be Dreaming. Only you&#39;d first have to make a dayly habit of trying to influence the world around you by thought; this is a very good RC. I&#39;ll stick with it.

----------


## SKA

> OK. I have tried and tested this and it has worked 7 times and I tried 7 nights. I had 2 on one night and the third night I had a vivid dream but not lucid.
> 
> But ANYWAY, you have to have one of those imaginations like is in some of those cheesy books where peoples imagination is so good they can make hings happen. Well your imagination must be pretty good. And visualisation.
> Firstly, I am using an EXAMPLE of a car, but it can be literally anything. You see a car on the road, and you shouldn't be able to see the car behind it. It musn't be moving, except quite slowly. You tell yourself that the one you cannot see will have wings, or other such impossibilities. You visualise it with wings(or w/e) and then when it comes past you should believe it has wings.
> 
> Hopefully you will get into a habit of seeing a car and immediately thinking of this tech, and this will hopefully reflect into your dreams. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BUT<<<<<<<<<<<<< in your dreams if you want it enough and visualise it (if you can in dreams!?!) then the next car will indeed have wings!!!
> 
> 
> IF YOU TRY IT PLEASE GIVE ME 2 THINGS IN YOUR REPLY!!!!
> ...



 
I actually did this for a long time. Quite a while ago, good of you to remind me of it.

I used to wonder wether I might be dreaming and then try to find out if I indeed was dreaming by trying to make things happen with my imagination. Like turn the Sky green, or move objects by thought. It indeed is a sort of RC. Might you one day find yourself able to make someone's nose disappear by merely you imagining this, or something along those lines, then you instantly know you're dreaming.

I remember this being my favourite RC because no one would notice anything about you. And it can allways be done. Anywhere, anytime.

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

Brilliant technique! Just another way to put lucid dreaming residue knowledge into your daily life to ensure more lucid dreams. 
I'm going to try this.

----------


## detroitLions1970

OP, have you (or anybody else) had any success with this technique?

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, you are basically inserting a very obvious dreamsign into your dreams.

And you do this as a WILD or DILD?  

Great idea!

----------

